# Old G3..how do I wipe the drive?



## picosa922 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello y'all!

A friend of mine gave me a Mac G3! However, the Mac still has alot of his old stuff that I cant seem to delete, and to much to go through also. What can I say he's a graphics designer, there's alot of stuff in that machine. Well I was wondering if any of you all knew of any software that will wipe the drive clean so I can re-install MAC OS 8.6? Would I be able to install a newer version? I'm not sure if MAC's are like PC's so, I dont know what to do. Anybody please advice! Help, help, help!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

do you have the original 8.6 system disks? if so just boot from the cd and do a clean install.


----------



## picosa922 (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, same MAC, different question. Would I be able to install a newer OS version on a MAC G3. Say for instance like pc's where if I had WIN98 I could install WINXP. Do MAC's work the same way? What is the newest OS that MAC has for it's computers? 

Thank you for any information.


----------



## killah (Jan 9, 2005)

yah, you can, I had os 10.4 on a couple g3's, not sure what the exact requirement is for osx is though


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello. Which G3 (model, MHz) do you have and how much RAM? How big is the hard drive?
You should be at least at 9.1 or 10.28 (or both). Let's see if it's feasible.


----------



## MacPwnsWin (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a G3 800MHz white dual USB iBook running 10.4, but when I bought it, it was running 10.2.

I have the box for Tiger right here and it says:

*Requirements*
Macintosh computer with
PowerPC G5, G4, or G3
processor; built-in FireWire;
and 256MB of physical RAM

(That's exactly how it appears on the box)

I think as long as you have at least a G3 with 256MB of RAM, then it should run. But, I do know for a fact that it will not look as snazy as it does on the G4s and G5s.


----------

